

Analyzing billions of log lines in seconds, How our support team uses Impala. - monstrado
http://blog.cloudera.com/blog/2013/09/secrets-of-cloudera-support-impala-and-search-make-the-customer-experience-even-better/

======
monstrado
As one of of the team members that built this, I can try to answer any
questions that you guys might have.

